# Barley and Mira - Another Agility Weekend (pictures and video)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We had a nice weekend of agility and it's been awhile since I did an agility update, so I thought I would post one. Plus I have pictures AND video! That does not happen often! 

I will start with Barley. He is amazing! He is now 7 1/2 and is posting faster and faster times with amazing consistency. I am always so proud of him. This weekend he earned his 57th Double-Q, which would be his 17th toward his MACH3. Yup, he is 3 Double-Q's away from his MACH3! I cannot believe it! He also needs 64 points, and this time it is looking like he will get the points first! His tally for 2011 (we are 5 months into the year) is 675 points and 14 Double-Q's.

Mira is not doing too shabby either, she earned her 23rd double-q, which is her 3rd toward her MACH2! Her tally for the year is 522 points and 7 double-q's. She also had to take a month off for girlie reasons :. She is still a baby dog and it is just a rush running her and I love it!

Well, enough shameless bragging! Here are the pictures:

Mira jumping, this is my favorite one of her









This is how my tugging monster Mira heads back to her ex-pen! She is pleased with herself!









Barley, he always looks so happy!









Mira on the line, I think she is staring at the judge...









Mira coming out of the tunnel









Mira doing her Titan impression 









Barley tugging on the line (yes, I do that)









Barley giving his on the line pep-talk, probably tell me what he is going to do if I mess him up...









Barley over the first jump









Barley on the teeter, he hates it, so jump off with JOY









And finally here is Mira's video from Saturday


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great update  Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the pictures and video!! Congratulations on a great weekend.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

The pics are great!! I love that one of Mira too!! She looks super fast in the video too!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You brag anytime you want girl, those two kids are something to be proud of! Congratulations, and on to MACH 3 and 2!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Fantastic!!!  
I agree brag all you want!! Those kinds of achievements MUST be celebrated!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies! It is so nice to be able to share with everyone!

Mira is my speedy little girl! On that jumpers run she clocked in at 5.94 yps!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I love looking, watching, and listening to all their doings


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful pics and video! Mira is so smooth and fast.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You have some awesome action shots.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is Mr. Barley's video


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love hearing about Mira and Barley. You are an awesome trainer - I wish we lived closer!

BTW I would like to put in a custom order for a Mira Titan pup


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys are soooo awesome.. I love watching you guys run and I love the attitude at the line from Barley.. What a funny guy..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! I love Barley's startline, there was a time when I stressed about the judge getting upset... But I love it. He is a riot! The ironic part, is he has a rock solid startline. 

Did you see Mira's Titan impression


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pictures Jess. I will look at the videos later. I so wish we were closer, I would love your help with the Gooey. I can't imagine MACH3...heck I still don't know I am going to ever see Belle's PAX. 

Sounds like you are all qualified for Reno. You will have a blast!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> I can't imagine MACH3...heck I still don't know I am going to ever see Belle's PAX.


With genes like Gabby's, you won't have to imagine!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is Titan doing a Mira impression...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I can't imagine MACH3...





Stretchdrive said:


> With genes like Gabby's, you won't have to imagine!!!


I was thinking the same thing!  It would be nice to all train together AND root for each other in person...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, Titan looks young there, how old was he?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> wow, Titan looks young there, how old was he?


He was just shy of 2 years.. I think he would have been 22-23 months..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Love it!


That is great! How funny is this!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He was just a baby!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I love the way Barley sails over the jumps. He is a long legged boy like our Elliot.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! Yes, Barley is a big boy, he measured in at 26" at the withers. He is all legs!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Fabulous!!!

Just love to watch your videos, you make it look so effortless! And fun too!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you guys never cease to amaze me with your achievements! I am very impressed. Also impressed with the photos, Barley giving you the pep talk has to be a classic.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!!! I love Mr. Barley on the start line, my silly guy!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Thank you!!! I love Mr. Barley on the start line, my silly guy!


I LOVE that sassy boy... and I also LOVE Ms Mira! I really wish there would have been a chance to see them in December..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You know how many times I have kicked myself for not getting them out, I could have on Sunday... They were right there... Oh well... Another time! But yeah, hindsight 20/20


----------

